# Tiger Woods to play at Accenture Match Play Championship



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

He is way ahead of schedule for his return. Do you think this is a risky move or do you think he will be alright?


----------



## NFFC (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it's a little risky. But obviously he's confident. In a normal strokeplay tournament he could just feel his way round and not have to think too much about winning. This is matchplay though. A loss and he's out. So to me that means he'll have to commit to going for it. I would have left it a little longer before returning. But hey he's Tiger. He knows what he's doing.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Tiger needs to earn an extra million this year. He has another mouth to feed! 

Personally, I'm thrilled that he is coming back, but I wonder about the wisdom of coming back to a match play event.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I think he'll be fine. He's an athlete and born to golf. I'm thrilled he's back and will watch the event.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

this just confrims this man is a freak. i wish i could play a quarter as good as he does


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I only saw the last 1/2 hour of his match on tv yesterday after work.

Did anyone else notice he had a pretty grim game face on? I didn't see him smile until the start of the interview on the Golf Channel. Seems to me he used to smile a lot more, which makes me wonder if he actually had some nerves to overcome yesterday that took a slightly higher level of concentration on his part.

Great to see him back though.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you can understand him being a bit nerves in his frist round back, i think give him a couple more rounds and he'll be smiling again


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, that was over fast. I wonder what the tv ratings will be for the weekend now that Tiger is gone.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Well, that was over fast. I wonder what the tv ratings will be for the weekend now that Tiger is gone.


I was wondering the same... for me the fact that Leonard, Furyk and Mickelson are still in it will give me reason to watch at least one more round. If you stepped out of your house this afternoon you could hear the clicks echoing as people turned off their TV's when Tiger went down so easily to Clark.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

this should give the other guy some conifidence that there not just playing for second just yet


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Tiger needs to earn an extra million this year. He has another mouth to feed!
> 
> Personally, I'm thrilled that he is coming back, but I wonder about the wisdom of coming back to a match play event.


I'm curious; The walking I can see putting stress on his knee/s, but swinging the club I don't see the cause and effect to re-injur his knee/s. Now not seeing any of the match I bet he'll just to have a couple rounds to knock the rust off his clubs and rid himself of the self inflicted pressure he'll be driving his Buick again Tiger is a very resilient young man.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I'm curious; he'll be driving his Buick again


Buick didn't renew their contract with Tiger. He can drive a Lotus in public now. Replacing Buick on his golf bag was an AT&T logo. I guess Nike didn't have enough money. Wonder what my long distance will go up to now that they have to pay Tiger? 

Phil just got knocked out too. He really screwed up, Phil-Style, on some of the final holes. Some of these guys are throwing darts at the hole today.

Can you believe the slopes on those greens? Normally, television flattens out the greens and you can't see the breaks, but these are so dramatic they look like mountains!


----------

